# How to mount a perch in your enclosure?



## Snakelove (Aug 13, 2010)

Hey people!

What do you reckon is the best way to mount a thick branch/perch in your enclosure? 

I don't really want too many screws drilled into the enclosure. Any way around this?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 13, 2010)

:lol:i like to use sky hooks:lol:


----------



## Daryl_H (Aug 13, 2010)

*???*



Snakelove said:


> Hey people!
> 
> What do you reckon is the best way to mount a thick branch/perch in your enclosure?
> 
> ...


 

screws are the only safe way to do it but if your good with power tools yu can make it so no one will be able to see them ie counter sink them from the back side:shock:


----------



## dylan-rocks (Aug 13, 2010)

beware with putting a perch in because i made one and its cost me a bit of money and my snake hates it wont even go anywhere near it


----------



## Jungletrans (Aug 13, 2010)

l use a broom handle [ dowel ] and measure from side wall to side wall , allow a couple of mm for an interference fit and tap into place . No holes , no screws .


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Aug 13, 2010)

Jungletrans said:


> l use a broom handle [ dowel ] and measure from side wall to side wall , allow a couple of mm for an interference fit and tap into place . No holes , no screws .



If it's not secured, it poses a real danger of falling and injuring your animal. Wood changes dimension with temperature and humidity, it WILL fall one day.

Jamie.


----------



## Snakelove (Aug 13, 2010)

That's the thing, I'm not really handy with power tools. I was thinking 2 hooks from the roof of the enclosure a pair of chains hanging down then a hook at both ends of the perch then hang it. Would that be okay?


----------



## zuesowns (Aug 13, 2010)

I don't want my perches to be fixed - I want to be able to remove for cleaning purposes. I would not screw them in - however the idea that I have come up with for my timber enclosure is:

1x piece wood each side of the enclosure with half circular holes each side for wood branches to fit into and also lift out - sort of like ---U---U---U--- then have other kind of branches on angles resting on the "fixed" but no so fixed perches.

will show pics when i'm doen - should be this weekend.


----------



## thommo86 (Aug 13, 2010)

Wat i did is use 25mm dowel/ broom handle and use the round brackets that sit over each end, like they use in 
wardrobes, three litte screws on the in side neat and tidy. not a thick branch like you want but thought it might help


----------



## Chris1 (Aug 13, 2010)

depending on the cage/branch, i either use brackets (hidden from view and much as possible)or a screw straight thru from the outside,...mostly brackets though.

i also use curtain rod holders (the chunky wood ones) and jammed a branch in them. (pic attached incase that doesnt make sense)


----------



## mrdose (Aug 13, 2010)

I've seen people use aquarium sealant and cover it with a fake plant.. Never tried it myself so don't no how it would hold up


----------



## yommy (Aug 13, 2010)

A picture a tells 1000 words

Here a couple of methods i use. It also depends on the type of perch your using.

I use hooks and eyelets in some of my cages but i do find you get a bit of movment in the perch.

I also use the 'swing perch' for an elevated basking site. Hooks and eyelets again but to eliminate any movement its secures to roof with chains. Easy to remove even with python on it for cleaning 

But the best method i've tried espescially for larger logs is the good old plastic covered metal coat hanger. Drill the hole in log, horizontally, fed through and connect to eye let. Nice and solid and no movement.

All easy enough to remove if required.


----------



## Chris1 (Aug 13, 2010)

cool idea Yommy


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Aug 13, 2010)

dylan-rocks said:


> beware with putting a perch in because i made one and its cost me a bit of money and my snake hates it wont even go anywhere near it


What kind of snake do you have?


----------



## yommy (Aug 13, 2010)

If you have an arboreal species you’re doing it an injustice if you don’t allow it to perch and there are so many options. 
My Bredli’s and Darwin’s are forever climbing out and about. I'm a firm believer it promotes healthy animals.

It's also promotes natural behaviours ands good exercise plus you get to see them more out of their hides 

A another option (full mini salt bush) got these from darwin when i live in the NT make the complete perch  also a pic of the darwins enjoying the 'Love Swing'


----------



## Snakelove (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks heaps guys! I think I'll go with the wire through the perch and hook. It looks easy enough to do!


----------



## yommy (Aug 14, 2010)

it is and is more secure. the wider you make the eye lets the less movement you get......


----------



## Jungletrans (Aug 14, 2010)

Pythoninfinite said:


> If it's not secured, it poses a real danger of falling and injuring your animal. Wood changes dimension with temperature and humidity, it WILL fall one day.
> 
> Jamie.


 
They have been fine for a couple of years now and if they did fall [ all of 6 inches ] l think they will survive . They may get hit by lightning up on the perch but l will risk it .


----------



## yommy (Aug 14, 2010)

here is another option. It's a solar17 design and those who went to the goldcoast expo would have seen it (pics attached)
on his table with his greens. You have to be creative with metal though and have the right tools. But this one is up with the coat hanger design i also got that idea from baden from a couple of his bredli cages. His a perching pro


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Aug 14, 2010)

Just on the matter of mounting a perch in an enclosure, How would you go about setting one up in a glass enclosure ? (just expanding the info/hijacking  haha)


----------



## Snakelove (Aug 14, 2010)

yommy said:


> here is another option. It's a solar17 design and those who went to the goldcoast expo would have seen it (pics attached)
> on his table with his greens. You have to be creative with metal though and have the right tools. But this one is up with the coat hanger design i also got that idea from baden from a couple of his bredli cages. His a perching pro


 
I reckon the coat hanger idea is still better. It's doable haha.


----------



## Snakelove (Aug 14, 2010)

Mighty_Moose said:


> Just on the matter of mounting a perch in an enclosure, How would you go about setting one up in a glass enclosure ? (just expanding the info/hijacking  haha)


 
I saw on another website they were using pvc pipes as perches and just stuck it on the side of the glass with some silicon or something similar.


----------



## yommy (Aug 14, 2010)

a couple of options with glass. 

With the right tool you can place drill holes in the glass to screw striaght into the perch.

Other option is getting clear perspex mould cut out to suit branch demension and adhesively stick it to the glass or you adhesive a square block of perspex and do the hook / coat hanger / eyelet options mentioned above.
It's all up to one imagination


----------



## Conquerer (Aug 14, 2010)

I used bookshelf 'L' shape supports to hold up my branches steady.


----------



## zuesowns (Aug 15, 2010)

could you use silicone to mount the perch to the glass?


----------



## tallis (Jan 12, 2011)

i get lots of branches from the bush cut them to size and drill together so its a structure that is self supporting and i can easily pull it out if you understand ?


----------



## chewbacca (Jan 13, 2011)

simply screw them back, its all hidin


----------

